# Show Photos



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

Ever one else please feel free to add on your show photos too 

will start with Crufts 2012
Perry wins his Limit Dog class (14 entries)

















then wins the RCC out of (109 other dogs)

















then my girl Panda comes 2nd in her Special Junior Bitch class (14 entries) 

















This is from when he won BOB at the British chihuahua club champ show, under one of the best breed specialists (he beat 180 long coats)









And this is his daughter Jill winning best puppy in breed at Southern counties champ show last month beating 41 other puppies 









just a random photo of him from last month


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww Panda is gorgeous! These pics make me sad I'm not allowed to show my baby Winston


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They're so fluffy, they look more like poms than chis.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow because that's not offensive........

Louise they are beautiful. Perry has proven to be such a star and will be a worthy English Champion. You should be proud of what you've achieved with your beautiful dogs. They are loved and well looked after, in good condition, a credit to you. 

You took our show photos do not posting them!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh they are both divine!!! I adore that shot of you and Panda both looking at the same thing .... that would be perfect for an advertisement for something very spesh!

Please everyone else, do add your show photos for those of us who can't show. At least that way we can live vicariously through you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Louise! Perry and Panda are certainly a credit to our breed. 

The typical pet person is not used to seeing a CORRECT long coat chi! That is what they SHOULD look like!  They are not pom-like at all.

The standard for the US reads....

*Coat
In the Smooth Coats, the coat should be of soft texture, close and glossy. (Heavier coats with undercoats permissible.) Coat placed well over body with ruff on neck preferred, and more scanty on head and ears. Hair on tail preferred furry. In Long Coats, the coat should be of a soft texture, either flat or slightly wavy, with undercoat preferred. Ears – Fringed. Tail – Full and long (as a plume). Feathering on feet and legs, pants on hind legs and large ruff on the neck desired and preferred. (The Chihuahua should be groomed only to create a neat appearance.) Disqualification – In Long Coats, too thin coat that resembles bareness. *

I think some people are so used to seeing pet quality chi's that they don't recognize the beauty of a fully coated show quality longcoat.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Tracy! I HAVE seen some Chi's with huge coats that look Pom LOL but yours aren't any of them Louise.  Perry & Panda are gorgeous!!

Here are a few of our show pictures from when I had shown Lulu & our last show when I handled Shasta. Please excuse my expressions--apparently when I concentrate I make funny faces. LMAO!










Hubby snapped a pic when they were taking our show pic (which I don't think you're suppose to do-oops haha)


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Louise, your Perry is gorgeous, and I enjoyed seeing these pics! You can be very proud--it looked like he had some pretty stiff competition yet he won!! I absolutely ADORE panda! She is a true beauty. Heather, your Lulu and Shasta are stunning as well. I really love seeing these chis that represent our breed so well. I hope others post. Maybe Mona Lisa's mom will post some pics of her competition.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

Aww thank you guys  lets not get ahead of our selves now Sarah!! Haha 
Love that new photo of you and Shasta, how comes I never seen it before haha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I posted it on FB Louise!  Ruth gave me a copy since she didn't need 2. LOL I thought it came out pretty nice considering it was like 95 degrees out. :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Heather & Louise, you girls are both very pretty and the Chis are all stunning.
I really enjoyed the pictures, thank you for sharing, you should do so more often.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

How am I getting ahead of myself 2cc and 2rcc I am stating the facts?? We/You are just waiting for the 3rd!!! Don't think he'd get it in the Pom ring lol!!

Heather lovely pics!! Can't wait to see little Evies debut  is it soon? Must be my boys are out soon!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i really enjoyed the pics thank you ladies for this thread beautiful chihs you both are lucky to have


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Love the show pictures, your dogs are absolute beauty's! I would love a chi like them, that is what they should look like, stunning! Beautiful coats, love them )))


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

BISS Baby at his first show, just 14 weeks old (Toy group show)








Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - ChiliMonsters's Album: Gorchi Dasher - Picture


BIS 4 Baby and his 2nd show (Open all breed show)








Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - ChiliMonsters's Album: Gorchi Dasher - Picture

BISS 3 Baby








Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - ChiliMonsters's Album: Gorchi Dasher - Picture

BISS 4 Baby








Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - ChiliMonsters's Album: Gorchi Dasher - Picture

All photos are of my little show pup Gorchi Dasher from the baby class (3-6months)


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*They are all absolutely stunning! I've been looking for a very nice show quality pup, but i'm nit very impressed with the breeders in my area. 
Great pics!!!*


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *They are all absolutely stunning! I've been looking for a very nice show quality pup, but i'm nit very impressed with the breeders in my area.
> Great pics!!!*


Finding a Show pup is not just about finding the best build and most perfect in type, temperament and mind is 50% of a show dogs. Because what's the point in having the most beautiful dog, if it doesn't show what i haves or doesn't like being in the ring.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

ChiliMonsters said:


> Finding a Show pup is not just about finding the best build and most perfect in type, temperament and mind is 50% of a show dogs. Because what's the point in having the most beautiful dog, if it doesn't show what i haves or doesn't like being in the ring.


Yea, i know all about show requirements. I am experienced with show ring, just not with Chihuahuas. I have titled many Bull Mastiffs as well as Staffy Bulls. But since i own Chis i would like to begin showing them now as well. Ohio just doesn't have a very good selection on show dogs. None that have the background i'm looking for. Temperment in the prospects have always been great but various generations had been skipped with no titles. I want at least the first 4 gens to be at least CH titled. I will probably have to travel over a few states to find what i'm looking for. I have high demands for my show prospects.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Yea, i know all about show requirements. I am experienced with show ring, just not with Chihuahuas. I have titled many Bull Mastiffs as well as Staffy Bulls. But since i own Chis i would like to begin showing them now as well. Ohio just doesn't have a very good selection on show dogs. None that have the background i'm looking for. Temperment in the prospects have always been great but various generations had been skipped with no titles. I want at least the first 4 gens to be at least CH titled. I will probably have to travel over a few states to find what i'm looking for. I have high demands for my show prospects.


I know the Ch. rules are diffent in the US then here in scandinavia (A dog must be 2 years of age when reciving the champion giving point) But I don't look that much at titles, becaus that can be lots of reason why a good dog is not a champion. In Denmark it takes 3 point, but only one point is giving in each sex at a show and competition is high (and the price of entry keep rising)

I look more at type and temp of parents (and grand parents if it's possible) then just titles. And even the must beautiful pup is not a garrentee champion.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I found a really nice pup that is 7 months and has already been shown in the puppy class and won 1st, but she is in Texas and thats about 1,200 miles from me lol
I will most likely look for an older pup around the 7-9 month age who has already been started. That way my chances at a good show prospect are higher. I haven't found any like that here in Ohio, but i will keep looking. There has to be one somewhere thats not thousands of miles away  *


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

LOVE their little show faces!!!!!


----------

